# BB123's journal



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay so here you will find the story of my life, I am a crazy fish loving freak. I love fantasy stories and writing. I own a lot of fish, a horse and a smelly cat but I love them all the same:-D
I have three siblings who I do not get along with and always yell at me.
I enjoy doing art and sketching not that I am any good at it.
Most of my friends I met on here which is sad but true:-D
I really like photographing so expect a lot of pictures on this thread lol.

So let our story start with today...
I hate school so I ca,e home early after I started to feel a little bit queasy. But instead of a break all my fish tanks including three 5 gals, two 10 gals, a 2.5 gal, and my 20 gal sorority tank needed to be cleaned out. When I went to do my sorority I noticed that Teeney one of my "females" was breeding with Opal another female. I then noticed that Ocean was building a large bubble nest. Out came those two males and now I need to rehome Sarge and Ocean:evil:
Once that was figured out my teachers emailed me saying I hope you feel better soon and here is your homework :-D
Math pg 109 # 1-6
Social PowerPoint Assimilation vs Accomadation
Science BLM 3-19, 3-20, and 3-21
L.A descriptive writing story
All this is due tomorrow sweetheart and you will get two strikes if it isn't finished, btw you also are expected to write lines tomorrow because Ms. P hates you :-D have a good day.

Okay that might not actually be exactly what the email said but you get the point. I was soo:twisted:
So I haven't finished all the homework but that is because I didn't haul all my binders and text books home. BIG mistake. 
I am also being currently forced to clean the washroom which is discusting because one of my brothers shave and don't clean up the hair after and the other has braces with elastics but he can never seem to get the old used ones in the garbage can!! I hate my life. And don't get me started on the drains that is plugged with my sisters hair. I need to pull the hair all out!
So that is about all that happened today. How was your day?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Today in school I got in trouble for not finishing my power point in social. I skipped the end of the day which was math so I could go talk to the councillor about a book that is soo good and we are both reading it. 
My mom picked me up after school so we could go ride horses. It was a lot of fun I walked my two year old palomino, Arabian quarter horse cross around in the very deep snow which was good as she got a big work out lol. The snow was hard enough to allow me to stay on top but she had to trudge through it;-)
I sat side ways on her for the very first time it was so awesome! I can't wait until I can ride her more.
I got home and after a great trip to the horses my good day ended there. 
I left my memory stick with my PowerPoint at school so I had to restart it.
My dad got home and was on the computer the whole time he wasn't yelling at me to finish my homework and clean the bathroom which I didn't get to finish yesterday as my mom wanted to go through my hair checking for lice as a friend has it. Good news she didn't find any! Bad news my brother could yell t me for yet another thing. I then had to do a water change on Jake's tank. I drained out the water when my brother began to loudly complain that he did every thing and I just messed around with my fish and didn't contribute to the family. He got m dad going again and my dad yelled at me a bit more. My mom had left a while ago to a meeting so I was open to torture. When she arrived home it was half hour past my bed time and she was understanding. I found out I couldn't complete the PowerPoint because I left my textbook at school. Oh we'll just another strike.
I had to then go shower. I take long showers as it is my time to myself without anyone bugging me. I can day dream and think when I am in the shower. Today though my brother dumped a large glass of freezing cold water with ice cubes in it.
So much for time to myself. 
I got out of the shower and my dad started to yell about how long my showers were and he was going to ground me off my iPad until I could catch up with my chores. He never bothered to ask how my trip to the horses was or offer any help.
I was so upset I went and cried in my room for an hour before coming and posting this. I was suppose to be sleeping at 9:00 it is now 11:15 I am not tired.
I must go to sleep tonight knowing that Jake is in a tiny jar because I never got to finish his tank, the bathroom is not cleaned, and my homework that I already got in trouble for not handing in on time is still not finished:twisted:


----------

